

A taste of what's coming in Rails 2.1 - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2008/4/1/a-taste-of-what-s-coming-in-rails-2-1

======
bdr
Equivalent features in Django:

* Gem Dependencies -- this would be nice

* Dirty tracking with partial updates: <http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/4102>

* has_finder in the form of named_scope -- not sure I understand, but these look like custom managers: [http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/model-api/#custom...](http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/model-api/#custom-managers)

* Built-in timezone support: [http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/settings/#time-zo...](http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/settings/#time-zone)

* Better caching infrastructure: <http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/cache/>

